# Can you drive with rental while your car is in the shop?



## tkkp (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm just curious if my car is at the shop and I get a rental through my insurance, can I still drive Uber using the rental ?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No.


----------



## Nagodesi (Aug 20, 2015)

NO, youe car 's registration and insurance show's your name and car, so teh Uber App show your license plate also


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

Besides what has been said already, its against the rental agreement and against Uber policy. If you had an accident you would be on the hook for all damages to the car and any injuries the pax, yourself, and the other driver. You would be absolutely out of your mind to Uber in a rental car.


----------



## xUberEmployee (Sep 29, 2015)

Agree with everyone above.


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

When i first started Uber about a year and half ago, my car got into an accident. It was in the garage for almost two weeks. I got a nice rental car and mostly drove uber and lyft on it on the weekends and some weeknights. I had couple of customers ask me, this car is not in your profile picture. My immidiate response to that 'damn uber or lyft" they are growing so fast it's hard for that to even update the picture of my new car into my profile". Customers always laugh at response and we move on to the next topic...so you can pull it off my friend, but you gotta be smooth operator (pun intended)...LOL.


----------

